# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 26/09/2007

## Maroulis Nikos

_Συνάντηση Naytilia.gr μετα τις διακοπές στις 26/09/07_
* Τοποθεσία στην Πισίνα στην Μαρίνα Ζέας (διαθέτει και parking)* 
*Ώρα προσέλευσης  20:30 .* 

*Περιμένουμε συμμετοχές σας .....*

*έχουμε αρκετά θέματα για συζήτηση και κυρίως για τα σεμινάρια*

----------


## sonia24

Καλημερα, εκτος απροόπτου θα ειμαι εκει.

----------


## evridiki

*Κατόπιν συννενοήσεως με τον Νίκο αποφασίστηκε νέα τοποθεσία συνάντησης. Στις 26 Σεπτεμβρίου 2007 και ωρα 8.30μ.μ. στο εντευκτήριο του Ι.Ο.Π. (Ιστιοπλοικός Όμιλος Πειραιά) στο ισόγειο, στο Μικρολίμανο.*

----------


## sonia24

> *Κατόπιν συννενοήσεως με τον Νίκο αποφασίστηκε νέα τοποθεσία συνάντησης. Στις 26 Σεπτεμβρίου 2007 και ωρα 8.30μ.μ. στο εντευκτήριο του Ι.Ο.Π. (Ιστιοπλοικός Όμιλος Πειραιά) στο ισόγειο, στο Μικρολίμανο.*


και παλι εκτος απροόπτου θα ειμαι εκει.  :Cool:

----------


## Petros

Και επειδη δεν λειπει ποτε ο Μαρτης...(οπου γαμος και χαρα και λοιπες παροιμιες)

----------


## mastrokostas

Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω και εγώ αν είμαι Αθήνα .Δεν είναι να χάνεις τέτοιες ευκαιρίες ! Θα είναι και ο Πέτρος ,μετά τους αγώνες body building που έλαβε μέρος ,και τον τίτλο που κέρδισε ,για να μας πει για αυτες του της εμπειρίες .

----------


## Petros

Θελουμε δυο μερες συναντηση τοτε.

(Αν ειναι να φερεις την ξαδερφη σου τη Μαστροκωστα και body building κανω).

Να κανονισεις να εισαι, ολο τριγυριζεις.

----------


## .voyager

Sygnwmh, alla epeidh eimai neos sto forum, ti akribws paizei me tis sunanthseis? Mazeuonta dhladh posa atoma? Tupou epishmh sunanthsh, exontas enhmwrwsei ton Istoploiko h' tupou san parea gia kafe? Menw Patra, alla tha me endiefere. Anebainw ta sabbatokuriaka kai hdh to apogeyma hmun ston Istioploiko gia kafe.

----------


## sonia24

Οι συναντησεις δεν εχουν κανενα επισημο χαρακτηρα ουτε χρειαζεται dress code. προς το παρον τουλαχιστον...γινονται για να γνωριστουν τα μελη του φορουμ και να προταθουν ιδεες προκειμενου να αναβαθμιστουν οι συζητησεις κλπ. οτι ενημερωνεται ο εκαστοτε χωρος συναντησης αυτο γινεται για να ξερει καποιος καινουριος που καθεται η παρεα της ναυτιλιας, να ρωτησει ενα γκαρσονι π.χ.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Kαί εγώ εκτός απροόπτου θα είμαι (μετά από πολύ καιρό) στη συνάντηση.

----------


## efouskayak

Κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα είμαι και εγώ.

----------


## hanibal

Θεωρηστε και εμενα μεσα!

----------


## evridiki

> Sygnwmh, alla epeidh eimai neos sto forum, ti akribws paizei me tis sunanthseis? Mazeuonta dhladh posa atoma? Tupou epishmh sunanthsh, exontas enhmwrwsei ton Istoploiko h' tupou san parea gia kafe? Menw Patra, alla tha me endiefere. Anebainw ta sabbatokuriaka kai hdh to apogeyma hmun ston Istioploiko gia kafe.


Καλημερα...θα χαρουμε να σε δουμε...σου απαντησε η Sonia και να προσθεσω απλα οτι ο ΙΟΠ δεν ενημερωνεται*. Εμεις το κανονιζουμε μεταξυ μας. 

*Σε ιδιαιτερες περιπτωσεις μονο...

----------


## ioannav

Καλημέρα!
Λογικά, θα έρθω κι εγώ στη συνάντηση, να σας γνωρίσω επιτέλους!!
Ι.

----------


## synthiaii

αν μου το επιτρεψουν οι εργασιακες μου υποχρεωσεις θελω πολυ να σας γνωρισω .
ευχαριστω    .

----------


## sonia24

αυξημενο ενδιαφερον πρωι πρωι...

αλλος/η?????   :Very Happy:

----------


## evridiki

Εννοειται οτι θα ειμαι και εγω εκει!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mc95078

Καλημέρα !!!

Όπως λένε και οι Αγγλοσάξωνες...."μι του" !

----------


## doberman

Λογικά θα έρθω και εγώ. Είμαι πολύ νέος στην παρέας σας και θέλω να σας γνωρίσω από κοντά...

----------


## mastrokostas

Κοίτα τι έγινε μόλις είπε η efouskayak ότι θα έρθει !

----------


## uziel

Ελπίζω να έρθω και μετά να προλάβω να δω το champion's league (αν έχει στις 26 του μήνα τίποτα) :-)

----------


## sonia24

> Κοίτα τι έγινε μόλις είπε η efouskayak ότι θα έρθει !


για να δουμε...για να δουμε...παντως, για γνωστοποιηση όλων θα υπαρξουν κυρωσεις αν παρατηρηθουν απουσιες....τελος.

----------


## mastrokostas

> για να δουμε...για να δουμε...παντως, για γνωστοποιηση όλων θα υπαρξουν κυρωσεις αν παρατηρηθουν απουσιες....τελος.


Ωχ!Ωχ!Αγρίεψαν τα πράγματα !!

----------


## efouskayak

Αν πούμε οτι δεν θα έρθουμε και έρθουμε έχει πάλι κυρώσεις :Confused:

----------


## sonia24

> Αν πούμε οτι δεν θα έρθουμε και έρθουμε έχει πάλι κυρώσεις


σε αυτη την περιπτωση εχει δωρακι, για επιβραβευση και κινητρο να υπαρξουν και αλλες συναντησεις (ειναι καθαρα θεμα marketing).

----------


## efouskayak

> σε αυτη την περιπτωση εχει δωρακι, για επιβραβευση και κινητρο να υπαρξουν και αλλες συναντησεις (ειναι καθαρα θεμα marketing).


Ε τότε δεν θα έρθω....  :Razz:

----------


## Asterias

Γεια και χαρά!

Χαίρομαι που μετά από καιρό θα είμαι κ εγώ μαζί σας.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> *Στις 26 Σεπτεμβρίου 2007 και ωρα 8.30μ.μ. στο εντευκτήριο του Ι.Ο.Π. (Ιστιοπλοικός Όμιλος Πειραιά) στο ισόγειο, στο Μικρολίμανο.*


IOP0.jpg

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα είμαι κι εγω...

----------


## evridiki

> Αν πούμε οτι δεν θα έρθουμε και έρθουμε έχει πάλι κυρώσεις


 :Very Happy:  Για σενα νομιζω αυτη την φορα θα εχει.... :Razz:

----------


## CHS

Count me in... :Wink: 

Τι ακριβώς παίζει; Χορός, τραγούδι και καλή παρέα; :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Θα χαρώ να γνωρίσω την παρέα σας/μας

Υπάρχει σχετικός τρόπος αναγώρισης; (κωδικός - μυστικά συνθήματα κλπ..) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Πέρα απο τα αστεία ειναι καλή ευκαιρία ειδικά για εμάς τα καινούργια μέλη να γνωρίσουμε απο κοντά τους παλαιότερους.

Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω.

----------


## efouskayak

> Για σενα νομιζω αυτη την φορα θα εχει....


Ωχ ωχ ωχ δεν με βλέπω καλά !!!!!  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## evridiki

Μεχρι στιγμης η συμμετοχη για την συναντηση του Ναytilia.gr ειναι μεγαλη....
Ειμαστε οι εξης:
Nikos , sonia24 , ευρυδικη, Petros, mastrokostas, voyager1984, Giorgos D, efouskayak, hanibal, ioannav, synthiaii, mc95078, doberman, uziel, Asterias, Παναγιωτης και Μarabu......

Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα τα περασουμε πολυ ωραια!!! 

Αν καποιοι δεν τα καταφερουν ας ενημερωσουν μεχρι την Τεταρτη το μεσημερι....

Περιμενουμε κι αλλους...... :Very Happy:

----------


## sonia24

Καλημερα! 

Εγω προειδοποιησα....θα μετρησω απουσιες....

----------


## gkerami

count me in!!
george

----------


## .voyager

26 einai paraskeuh? fobamai oti den mporw na erthw giati eimai patra ki anebainw ta weekneds. exw eksetastikh,sto metaksu  :Sad:  gia ti hlikies milame ta melh tou forum? den exw idea,eimai neos kai asxetos! :P

----------


## sonia24

> 26 einai paraskeuh? fobamai oti den mporw na erthw giati eimai patra ki anebainw ta weekneds. exw eksetastikh,sto metaksu  gia ti hlikies milame ta melh tou forum? den exw idea,eimai neos kai asxetos! :P


Καλημερα. Μιλαμε για Τεταρτη....26/09.  :Wink: 

Για ηλικιες δε θα αναφερθουμε εκτενως και δημοσιως....ελεος πια....

Οποιος θελει...απο κοντα, να λυθουν οι αποριες!!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μεχρι στιγμης η συμμετοχη για την συναντηση του Ναytilia.gr ειναι μεγαλη....
> Ειμαστε οι εξης:
> Nikos , sonia24 , ευρυδικη, Petros, mastrokostas, voyager1984, Giorgos D, efouskayak, hanibal, ioannav, synthiaii, mc95078, doberman, uziel, Asterias, Παναγιωτης και Μarabu......
> 
> Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα τα περασουμε πολυ ωραια!!! 
> 
> Αν καποιοι δεν τα καταφερουν ας ενημερωσουν μεχρι την Τεταρτη το μεσημερι....
> 
> Περιμενουμε κι αλλους......


Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω .Από 25 έως 27 θα είμαι Βιέννη gamoto!

----------


## Petros

> Καλημερα. Μιλαμε για Τεταρτη....26/09. 
> 
> Για ηλικιες δε θα αναφερθουμε εκτενως και δημοσιως....ελεος πια....
> 
> Οποιος θελει...απο κοντα, να λυθουν οι αποριες!!!!!


Παντως σαν πρωτη πληροφορια το nick της Σονιας κοντευει να γινει sonia25.

----------


## Petros

> Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω .Από 25 έως 27 θα είμαι Βιέννη gamoto!


Ρε τον φουκαρα τι κακο τον βρηκε παλι...Βιεννη ενω εμεις θα πινουμε καφε...gamoto δεν λες τιποτα.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ρε τον φουκαρα τι κακο τον βρηκε παλι...Βιεννη ενω εμεις θα πινουμε καφε...gamoto δεν λες τιποτα.


Πέτρο για δουλειά παω ,και όχι για βόλτα !Για συνάντηση, αλλά θα είναι διαφορετική από του Nautilia !

----------


## triad

Καλημερα.σχολαω 5 , δυσκολο να κατσω μεχρι τις 20.30 Πειραια

----------


## sonia24

> Παντως σαν πρωτη πληροφορια το nick της Σονιας κοντευει να γινει sonia25.


Πρωτον: μετα απο αυτη τη ΣΥΚΟΦΑΝΤΙΑ petro θα παρακαλας για ελεος.
Αναληθειες και ανακριβειες. Τυχαιος αριθμος ειναι.  

Δευτερον: ο mastrokostas -5 ποντους.

----------


## Petros

> Πέτρο για δουλειά παω ,και όχι για βόλτα !Για συνάντηση, αλλά θα είναι διαφορετική από του Nautilia !


Παντως οπως εχεις διαπιστωσει καλυτερη συναντηση απο του Ναυτιλια δεν υπαρχει. Θα κανουμε συναντησεις πιο εντατικα αν ειναι απαιτηση του κοινου :Cool:

----------


## Petros

> Πρωτον: μετα απο αυτη τη ΣΥΚΟΦΑΝΤΙΑ petro θα παρακαλας για ελεος.
> Αναληθειες και ανακριβειες. Τυχαιος αριθμος ειναι. 
> 
> Δευτερον: ο mastrokostas -5 ποντους.


Εσενα ποιος σε εβαλε να κοβεις και να ραβεις ποντους?

Οριστε μας! Ο καπεταν-Σονιας μας προεκυψε.

(Νικο το nick της απο αυριο sonia42 ουτε καν sonia39 για τις εντυπωσεις).

----------


## mastrokostas

> Πρωτον: μετα απο αυτη τη ΣΥΚΟΦΑΝΤΙΑ petro θα παρακαλας για ελεος.
> Αναληθειες και ανακριβειες. Τυχαιος αριθμος ειναι. 
> 
> Δευτερον: ο mastrokostas -5 ποντους.


Στην σέντρα  κατευθείαν ??? Χωρίς ελαφρυντικά ??

----------


## sonia24

> Εσενα ποιος σε εβαλε να κοβεις και να ραβεις ποντους?
> 
> Οριστε μας! Ο καπεταν-Σονιας μας προεκυψε.
> 
> (Νικο το nick της απο αυριο sonia42 ουτε καν sonia39 για τις εντυπωσεις).


Μονο να προσπαθησω να μπω με το 24 και να μην μπαινω!!! Μονο αυτο!!!! 

Λοιπον, επειδη διασυρομαι δημοσιως, για ΠΡΩΤΗ και ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ φορα θα το παιξω καλη (δεν ειμαι κατα βαθος, για αυτο θα προσπαθησω οικτρα...) σας συγχωρω...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να προσθέσω ότι είναι *σημαντική η συμμετοχή* σας σε αυτή τη συνάντηση γιατι το θέμα μας είναι για τα σεμινάρια. Μας ενδιαφέρει να συγκεντρώσουμε όσο το δυνατό περισσότερες απόψεις, προτάσεις ....
Είναι καλό να γνωρίζουμε για όσους έχουν πρόθεση να έρθουν έτσι ώστε α οργανωθούμε και εμείς.
Τέλος να συμπληρώσω ότι για να γίνονται πιο τακτικά συναντήσεις (όπως ανέφερε ο petros) και πιο οργανωμένες πρέπει να έχουμε συμμετοχή σε αυτές που πρόκειται να γίνουν.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Τέλος να συμπληρώσω ότι για να γίνονται πιο τακτικά συναντήσεις (όπως ανέφερε ο petros) και πιο οργανωμένες πρέπει να έχουμε συμμετοχή σε αυτές που πρόκειται να γίνουν.


Νίκο ,
Βαλε κάνα αρνί στην σούβλα και να δεις συμμετοχές που θα υπάρξουν !
Εγώ θα ερχόμουν και χωρίς αρνί αλλά έτυχε η ανάποδη !Τι να κανω!

----------


## tintin

Θα φροντισω να ειμαι και γω εκει!

----------


## evridiki

Καλημερα σε ολους!! Αυριο λοιπον με το καλο θα βρεθουμε στον ΙΟΠ. Τεταρτη.....στις 8.30μ.μ.   :Very Happy:

----------


## evridiki

> Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω .Από 25 έως 27 θα είμαι Βιέννη gamoto!


Το τελευταιο τι το ηθελες???  Τυχερε Κωστα...ασε μας εμας εδω....στην Αθηνα και Πειραια....αααχχχ.....με το καλο να γυρισεις.... :Very Happy:

----------


## ioannav

Καλημέρα!
Μια απορία: από parking τι γίνεται; Νομίζω ότι η περιοχή εκεί είναι... προβληματική... Ή λόγω Τετάρτης μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο άσχημα;
Ευχαριστώ :-)
Ιωάννα

----------


## evridiki

> Καλημέρα!
> Μια απορία: από parking τι γίνεται; Νομίζω ότι η περιοχή εκεί είναι... προβληματική... Ή λόγω Τετάρτης μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο άσχημα;
> Ευχαριστώ :-)
> Ιωάννα


Ιωαννα καλημερα...αναλογα την ωρα....εχει ομως parking ελευθερο λιγο πιο πανω και αριστερα...στο Κολυμβητηριο, θεση Βοτσαλακια. Αν ρωτησεις σιγουρα θα σου πουν.

----------


## ioannav

> Ιωαννα καλημερα...αναλογα την ωρα....εχει ομως parking ελευθερο λιγο πιο πανω και αριστερα...στο Κολυμβητηριο, θεση Βοτσαλακια. Αν ρωτησεις σιγουρα θα σου πουν.


Ευχαριστώ, Ευριδίκη! Είμαι παντελώς άσχετη με Πειραιά (στο λιμάνι μόνο πάω, με Ηλεκτρικό αυστηρά, τέτοια επιτυχία)... CU soon!!
I.

----------


## evridiki

> Ευχαριστώ, Ευριδίκη! Είμαι παντελώς άσχετη με Πειραιά (στο λιμάνι μόνο πάω, με Ηλεκτρικό αυστηρά, τέτοια επιτυχία)... CU soon!!
> I.


Λιγο πιο πανω ο Παναγιωτης εχει κατεβασει χαρτη για το που ειναι. Ευχομαι να μην ταλαιπωρηθεις ιδιαιτερα..... Θα τα πουμε απο κοντα!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Το τελευταιο τι το ηθελες??? Τυχερε Κωστα...ασε μας εμας εδω....στην Αθηνα και Πειραια....αααχχχ.....με το καλο να γυρισεις....


Ευρυδίκη μου για να καταλάβεις την διαφορά .
Χτες έφυγα από Διδυμότειχο οδικός .Ήταν μια υπέροχη διαδρομή .Σταμάτησα στην Καβάλα και έφαγα τα ψαράκια μου στο λιμάνι της πόλης ,μετά συνέχισα για Θεσσαλονίκη ,και το βράδυ βόλτα στα λαδάδικα ,και ύπνο στο grand hotel .
Σήμερα σε ένα κωλοξενοδοχειο στο πουθενά , δυο ποτά στο μπαρ  ανάμεσα σε διάφορες εθνικότητες οι οποίοι είναι τύφλα από της επτά, και όταν γυρίζω την ματιά μου για να δω, (μόνο να δω) κάτι ωραίο, να μην σου πω τι βλέπω .ΑΓΕΛΑΔΕΣ.!!!
Αχ Ελλαδαρα μου , τι όμορφη που είσαι !!!Και κατοικείσαι και από όμορφους ανθρώπους !
Χωρίς *καμιά* δόση σωβινισμού , ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΙ ΠΡΩΤΟΙ, ΟΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΙ, ΚΑΙ ΟΜΟΡΦΟΤΕΡΟΙ .
Να περάσετε καλά αύριο !

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δυστυχώς και εγώ δε θα μπορώ να είμαι στη συνάντηση :Sad:  Εκτός αν αλλάξει η τοποθεσία και γίνει στην Κρήτη...
Καλά να περάσετε στη συνάντηση...

----------


## mastrokostas

Παναγιώτη ,να κανονίσουμε συνάντηση εμείς που λείπαμε οταν γυρίσουμε 
!

----------


## evridiki

Κωστα και Παναγιωτη κριμα τελικα που δεν θα ειστε....θα τα πουμε την επομενη φορα....Κωστα καλη επιστροφη στην πατριδα...και Παν καλη αρχη στην Κρητη!!!!

----------


## ioannav

Καλημέρα!!
Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι, άρα θα έρθω στη συνάντηση μας στον ΙΟΠ! Μια (ακόμα...) ερώτηση: το μέρος προσφέρει κάτι σε... φαγητό; (ναι, είμαι πεζή - αλλά από τις 6.30 πμ που έφυγα από το σπίτι, δεν προβλέπεται να ξαναπεράσω - παρά μετά τη συνάντηση μας...!!!)

:-)
Ι.

----------


## evridiki

> Καλημέρα!!
> Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι, άρα θα έρθω στη συνάντηση μας στον ΙΟΠ! Μια (ακόμα...) ερώτηση: το μέρος προσφέρει κάτι σε... φαγητό; (ναι, είμαι πεζή - αλλά από τις 6.30 πμ που έφυγα από το σπίτι, δεν προβλέπεται να ξαναπεράσω - παρά μετά τη συνάντηση μας...!!!)
> 
> :-)
> Ι.


καλημερα...ναι εχει διαφορα να επιλεξεις....οποτε ολα οκ!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ioannav

> καλημερα...ναι εχει διαφορα να επιλεξεις....οποτε ολα οκ!!!


Μια χαρά :-)
Υπομονή ... μέχρι τις 8.30 μμ!!
Ι.

----------


## synthiaii

θα προσπαθησω
ευχαριστω

----------


## GREGO

Θα ερθω κι εγω....καλως εχοντων των πραγματων.... Γρηγορης :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Petros

Καλη παρεα βλεπω να μαζευομαστε. Οσοι δν ερθουν αυτη τη φορα (εγω δεν κοβω ποντους σαν τη sonia34) θα υπαρξουν και αλλες ευκαιριες να σας γνωρισουμε ολους.

Petros=Καλος
Sonia34=Οχι τοσο

----------


## georgieporgie

kalhmera enw eimai grammenos sto forum mhnes twra den exw asxolhthei ektenestera.eimai dokimos ploiarxos ston asprpopyrgo.oi synanthseis ti aforoyn?

----------


## Petros

Γνωριζομαστε οσοι δεν εχουμε ξανασυναντηθει και συζηταμε και για το φορουμ/ τη ναυτιλια και γενικα. Απλα ειναι λιγοτερο απροσωπο να εχεις δει και απο κοντα αυτους με τους οποιους συνομιλεις σε ενα φορουμ.

Στη σημερινη συναντηση εκτος απο τη γνωριμια θα συζητησουμε και το θεμα των σεμιναριων απο ο,τι εχει πει και ο Νικος (administrator).

Δεν ειναι κλειστη συναντηση, το αντιθετο. Θα θελαμε να γνωρισουμε νεα μελη. (Αν ηταν κλειστη θα βαζαμε και τα αρνια στη σουβλα που ειχε πει πιο πανω ο Μαστροκωστας (καμια συγγενεια με την γυμναστρια))

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλήμερα και απο εμένα Θα είμαι και εγώ στην συνάντηση μας.  :Wink:

----------


## georgieporgie

χμ...σήμερα έχω γυμναστήριο και δεν θυσιάζω εύκολα τις προπονήσεις μου αλλα μπορώ να πάω λιγο νωρίτερα για να ειμαι στην συνάντηση μιας και θελω πολυ να σας γνωρισω...!Σεμηνάρια πανω σε τι θέματα?Εγω εργάζομαι 6 χρονια στην hellenic seaways παράλληλα με την σχολή μου.Εχώ 3,5 χρόνια θαλλάσια υπηρεσία και ναυτικο φυλλάδιο απο 17 χρονων παιδακι. :Smile: Θα με ενδιέφερε μια συζήτηση για πλοία τύπου LNG:-? υπάρχει καποιος γνώστης  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): επι του θέματος...?   :Confused:

----------


## georgieporgie

Κατι ακομα...πως θα σας αναγνωρισω?Ο ιστιοπλοιοκος ειναι εκεινη η καφετερια με τις μεγαλες επιφανειες απο τζαμι που βρισκεται σε μια στροφη με ανηφορα...? :Confused: Συγχωρεστε με για την ασχετοσυνη μου αλλα Πειραια δεν βγαινω,μονο στο λιμανι παω και συγκεκριμενα στο πλοιο που εργαζομαι αν και ξερω να παω σε αρκετα μερη δεν ξερω πως λελονται...δυσκολα συγκρατω ονοματα απο μαγαζια... :Cool:  :Sad:

----------


## sonia24

> Καλη παρεα βλεπω να μαζευομαστε. Οσοι δν ερθουν αυτη τη φορα (εγω δεν κοβω ποντους σαν τη sonia34) θα υπαρξουν και αλλες ευκαιριες να σας γνωρισουμε ολους.
> 
> Petros=Καλος
> Sonia34=Οχι τοσο


Οσοι δεν ερθουν θα χασουν παντως θεαμα....Πετρο, prepare yourself!!

----------


## Petros

Α ναι ξεχασα να σας πω οτι μπορει να εχουμε και λιγο (πολυ λιγο) χαβαλε το βραδυ.

----------


## evridiki

> Κατι ακομα...πως θα σας αναγνωρισω?Ο ιστιοπλοιοκος ειναι εκεινη η καφετερια με τις μεγαλες επιφανειες απο τζαμι που βρισκεται σε μια στροφη με ανηφορα...?Συγχωρεστε με για την ασχετοσυνη μου αλλα Πειραια δεν βγαινω,μονο στο λιμανι παω και συγκεκριμενα στο πλοιο που εργαζομαι αν και ξερω να παω σε αρκετα μερη δεν ξερω πως λελονται...δυσκολα συγκρατω ονοματα απο μαγαζια...


ναι εκει ειναι...απλα δεν θα ειμαστε στην καφετερια στον οροφο, αλλα στο ισογειο στο εστιατοριο.

----------


## evridiki

Ευχαριστουμε ολους για την ωραια συναντηση που πραγματοποιηθηκε χτες στον Ι.Ο.Π.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ioannav

> Ευχαριστουμε ολους για την ωραια συναντηση που πραγματοποιηθηκε χτες στον Ι.Ο.Π.


Κι εμείς ευχαριστούμε για την ευκαιρία να συναντηθούμε, να γνωριστούμε και ... να το προχωρήσουμε!! Αν και δεν υπήρξε η "δράση" που κάποιοι είχαν υποσχεθεί (ούτε "άνθρωπος στη θάλασσα"... απογοήτευση...):lol:
Την επόμενη φορά όμως ;-)

----------


## Petros

Αφου δεν ηρθε η Σονια42, η οποια εκοβε και ποντους απο τον Μαστροκωστα που ελειπε για δουλεια...

Τωρα να της κανεις αλλαγη στο nick ή οχι?

----------


## sonia24

> Αφου δεν ηρθε η Σονια42, η οποια εκοβε και ποντους απο τον Μαστροκωστα που ελειπε για δουλεια...
> 
> Τωρα να της κανεις αλλαγη στο nick ή οχι?


 
Τωρα εγω ειμαι εκτεθειμενη γιατι δεν επιφυλαχτηκα αυτη τη φορα και θα μου την πει ο Παναγιωτης...

Και δευτερον εχω να πω οτι ο Πετρος με απειλησε να μην ερθω και να προφασιστω καποια δικαιολογια  (π.χ. δουλευα μεχρι τις 9 και ειμαι πτωμα και τετοια. )

----------


## Petros

Σε ποιον τα πουλας αυτα? Αφου σε ειδανε σε καφετερια κοντα στον Πειραια με εναν κυριο γυρω στα 50 κατα τις 7 το απογευμα εχτες.

----------


## sonia24

> Σε ποιον τα πουλας αυτα? Αφου σε ειδανε σε καφετερια κοντα στον Πειραια με εναν κυριο γυρω στα 50 κατα τις 7 το απογευμα εχτες.


 
Κοιταξε, Πετρο μου, ούσα μια ντίβα δεν μπορουν παρα να με αντιγραφουν....και να θελουν μανιωδως να μου μοιασουν. Εγω το καταλαβαινω αυτο ειμαι ανθρωπος με κατανοηση....Οποτε, μαλλον οφθαλμαπατη...διοτι και το original βγαινει σε μια εκδοση, τι να σου πουν οι απομιμησεις... :Cool:

----------


## Petros

Μαλιστα, τωρα εξηγουνται ολα.

----------


## sonia24

> Μαλιστα, τωρα εξηγουνται ολα.


Και δεν τελειωσα. και μου ειπες να μην τολμησω να εμφανιστω γιατι θα γινει χαμος και δεν υπαρχει λογος να ερθω και ειμαι περιττη  και αλλα πολλα που δε θα τα βγαλω στη φορα τωρα. ΦΥΣΙΚΑ μην περιμενεις βολτα με το πλεουμενο! -100 ποντοι.

----------


## Petros

Μαλιστα ειπα τι αλλο θελεις?

Ο λαος παντως ξερει, κρινει, αποφασιζει, ψηφιζει ποιος λεει την αληθεια.

Και για το ασφαλιστικο ολο υποσχεσεις εισαι.

----------


## sonia24

> Μαλιστα ειπα τι αλλο θελεις?
> 
> Ο λαος παντως ξερει, κρινει, αποφασιζει, ψηφιζει ποιος λεει την αληθεια.
> 
> Και για το ασφαλιστικο ολο υποσχεσεις εισαι.


Ο λαος θετει τις νεες βασεις, πρεπει να προχωρησουμε σε μεταρρυθμίσεις,με γρηγορους ρυθμους για μια πιο ανταγωνιστικη αγορα. Οσο για το ασφαλιστικο : ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΔΕΣΜΕΥΣΗ ΜΑΣ.

----------


## Petros

Επιφυλασσεσαι παλι δηλαδη...Μαλιστα, καταλαβα.

----------


## ioannav

> Ο λαος θετει τις νεες βασεις, πρεπει να προχωρησουμε σε μεταρρυθμίσεις,με γρηγορους ρυθμους για μια πιο ανταγωνιστικη αγορα. Οσο για το ασφαλιστικο : ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΔΕΣΜΕΥΣΗ ΜΑΣ.


Εγώ ένα κατάλαβα μόλις τώρα! Το λόγο που "η ευτυχία είναι αυτό που ΑΚΟΜΑ περιμένουμε να 'ρθει"... Με τέτοιες προγραμματικές δηλώσεις, αναμενόμενο. Και πάλι καλά είμαστε ;-)

----------


## sonia24

> Εγώ ένα κατάλαβα μόλις τώρα! Το λόγο που "η ευτυχία είναι αυτό που ΑΚΟΜΑ περιμένουμε να 'ρθει"... Με τέτοιες προγραμματικές δηλώσεις, αναμενόμενο. Και πάλι καλά είμαστε ;-)


 
Εσενα παιδι μου, θυμησε μου να σε κανω εκπροσωπο τυπου....Το' χεις το ταλεντο, το 'χεις!!!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλησπέρα και απο εμένα νομίζω ότι χθεσινή μας συνάντηση ήταν μία απο τις καλύτερες που έχουμε κάνει μέχρι τώρα .
Μιλήσαμε για τα σεμινάρια που πρόκειτε να γίνουν, ανταλλάξαμε ιδέες απόψεις με τα μέλη που ήτανε στην συνάντηση μας και περιμένουμε τις προτάσεις τους αυτές να καταγράφουν στο φόρουμ μας. (σίγουρα η επιλογή του χώρου βοήθησε σημαντικά για να γίνει μία πολυ καλή συζήτηση)
Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως σύντομα πρέπει να κάνουμε νέα συνάντηση δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνείτε ή όχι ???

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ελπίζω να γίνει σύντομα η επόμενη συνάτηση και να μπορέσω να είμαι...

----------


## mastrokostas

> Οσοι δεν ερθουν θα χασουν παντως θεαμα....Πετρο, prepare yourself!!


Η δήλωση !!




> Αφου δεν ηρθε η Σονια42, η οποια εκοβε και ποντους απο τον Μαστροκωστα που ελειπε για δουλεια...
> 
> Τωρα να της κανεις αλλαγη στο nick ή οχι?


ΤΙ!!ΔΕΝ ΗΡΘΕ ? ﻕ ﻸ ڝ گ ڀ ڛ ع ط ت ك ل؟؟ إئ ش س

----------


## evridiki

καλα...καλα....ολοι θα αρχισετε να εχετε ποντους προς τα κατω ομως....
δικαιολογια υπαρχει μονο οταν εισαι εκτος Αθηνων.....Ελλαδας...

καλημερα σε ολους

----------


## ioannav

> καλα...καλα....ολοι θα αρχισετε να εχετε ποντους προς τα κατω ομως....
> δικαιολογια υπαρχει μονο οταν εισαι εκτος Αθηνων.....Ελλαδας...
> 
> καλημερα σε ολους


Καλημέρα κι από μένα! Ελπίζω να γίνει η επόμενη συνάντηση άμεσα, με ή χωρίς συγκεκριμένο θέμα  :Very Happy:  (τέτοια χαρά!)!
Ι.
Υ.Γ. εγώ μπορώ να δώσω 1-2 πόντους σε όποιον θέλει, πάντως (αυτοί που με είδαν, ξέρουν γιατί). Είμαι πολύ γενναιόδωρη :mrgreen:

----------


## Petros

> καλησπέρα και απο εμένα νομίζω ότι χθεσινή μας συνάντηση ήταν μία απο τις καλύτερες που έχουμε κάνει μέχρι τώρα .
> Μιλήσαμε για τα σεμινάρια που πρόκειτε να γίνουν, ανταλλάξαμε ιδέες απόψεις με τα μέλη που ήτανε στην συνάντηση μας και περιμένουμε τις προτάσεις τους αυτές να καταγράφουν στο φόρουμ μας. (σίγουρα η επιλογή του χώρου βοήθησε σημαντικά για να γίνει μία πολυ καλή συζήτηση)
> Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως σύντομα πρέπει να κάνουμε νέα συνάντηση δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνείτε ή όχι ???


Συμφωνω οσον αφορα την επιτυχια της συναντησης και στην ιδεα να επαναληφθει συντομα.

ΑΛΛΑ ΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΛΟΠΙΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΡΥΔΙΚΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΠΗΓΕ ΣΕ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ SOUTHERN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OYTE ΣΕ ΤΡΙΤΟΚΟΣΜΙΚΕΣ ΧΩΡΕΣ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΧΑΛΙ.

Καλημερα.

----------


## Petros

> Καλημέρα κι από μένα! Ελπίζω να γίνει η επόμενη συνάντηση άμεσα, με ή χωρίς συγκεκριμένο θέμα  (τέτοια χαρά!)!
> Ι.
> Υ.Γ. εγώ μπορώ να δώσω 1-2 πόντους σε όποιον θέλει, πάντως (αυτοί που με είδαν, ξέρουν γιατί). Είμαι πολύ γενναιόδωρη :mrgreen:


Σιγα τη γενναιοδωρη...Λιγο σαλατα σου ζητησα και δεν μου εδωσες.

----------


## mastrokostas

> καλησπέρα και απο εμένα νομίζω ότι χθεσινή μας συνάντηση ήταν μία απο τις καλύτερες που έχουμε κάνει μέχρι τώρα .


Εντάξει το πιάσαμε το υπονοούμενο !Ήταν η καλύτερη διότι λείπαμε εγώ με τον Παναγιώτη . 

Στον βόρειο πόλο θα μας στείλουν την επόμενη Παναγιώτη !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Petros

ΤΙ!!ΔΕΝ ΗΡΘΕ ? ﻕ ﻸ ڝ گ ڀ ڛ ع ط ت ك ل؟؟ إئ ش س[/quote]

Ναι και τα εριξε σε εμενα που ειμαι παντα ησυχος και δεν πειραζω κανεναν.

Περα απο την πλακα Κωστα να κανονισεις να ερθεις και εσυ στην επομενη συναντηση (ξερω δεν θα το εχανες με τιποτα, ειμαστε καλη παρεα, μας συμπαθεις κτλ κτλ κτλ) γιατι θελουμε και τις δικες σου αποψεις.

----------


## ioannav

> Σιγα τη γενναιοδωρη...Λιγο σαλατα σου ζητησα και δεν μου εδωσες.


Έχε χάρη που ο κόσμος έχει σοβαρές (??!!!) δουλειές και δεν μπορεί να ασχολείται με τα ψεύδη που διαδίδεις! Ευτυχώς, έχω μάρτυρες πως ΔΕΝ ήθελες τίποτα άλλο εκτός από... Southern... Κι επειδή στράβωσες, πληρώνουν οι άλλοι τη νύφη...:mrgreen:
[το δε μαγαζί ήταν μια χαρά  :Smile:   - την επόμενη φορά να προτείνεις εσύ, ναι;;]

----------


## sonia24

ε λοιπον σας προκαλω...καντε επομενη και θα δειτε...

δικαιολογιες δε λεω. ειπα την πασα αληθεια: ο Πετρος ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ.

----------


## CHS

Μην κολλάτε στον Πέτρο, εγώ που τον γνώρισα στη συνάντηση απο κοντά, μια χαρά παιδί μου φάνηκε :Wink: 

Τελικά τι νεότερο έχουμε σε σχέση με τα σεμινάρια;

----------


## sonia24

> Μην κολλάτε στον Πέτρο, εγώ που τον γνώρισα στη συνάντηση απο κοντά, μια χαρά παιδί μου φάνηκε
> 
> Τελικά τι νεότερο έχουμε σε σχέση με τα σεμινάρια;


καημενο παιδι...και εσενα σε ξεγελασε....

----------


## Petros

> Μην κολλάτε στον Πέτρο, εγώ που τον γνώρισα στη συνάντηση απο κοντά, μια χαρά παιδί μου φάνηκε
> 
> Τελικά τι νεότερο έχουμε σε σχέση με τα σεμινάρια;


Ευχαριστω για τα καλα και αληθινα σου λογια.

Προχωραμε με τα σεμιναρια και θα εχετε νεα στις σχετικες ενοτητες.

----------


## Petros

> Έχε χάρη που ο κόσμος έχει σοβαρές (??!!!) δουλειές και δεν μπορεί να ασχολείται με τα ψεύδη που διαδίδεις! Ευτυχώς, έχω μάρτυρες πως ΔΕΝ ήθελες τίποτα άλλο εκτός από... Southern... Κι επειδή στράβωσες, πληρώνουν οι άλλοι τη νύφη...:mrgreen:
> [το δε μαγαζί ήταν μια χαρά  - την επόμενη φορά να προτείνεις εσύ, ναι;;]


Γυναικεια αλληλεγγυη...δεν με παιρνει να συνεχισω αν και ειχα την υποστηριξη του CHS.

----------


## apost

Ρε παΐδια δεν μπορείτε να κατέβετε προς Ναύπακτο μεριά για την επόμενη συνάντηση να γνωρίσετε και εμάς????
 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Τι θα λέγατε για συνάντηση στις *17/10/2007*

----------


## CHS

Νίκο, μήπως λές καλύτερα για 17/10/07... :Confused: 

Δυστυχώς γύρω στις 15/10/07 πρέπει να παω Guangzhou - Κίνα για επισκευή ( Όχι εγώ, το βαπόρι :Wink: ) 

Μπορούμε να κάνουμε τη συνάντηση στη Κίνα; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Πέρα απο τη πλάκα αν είμαι Ελλάδα είμαι μέσα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Νίκο, μήπως λές καλύτερα για 17/10/07...
> 
> .


Έχεις δίκιο κεκτημένη ταχύτητα  :Wink:

----------


## evridiki

Καλημερα σε ολους! Και καλη εβδομαδα....Εγω ειμαι μεσα....για 17/10/2007!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## lifesea

me too...
Petro ετοιμασου δηλ. μπρατσακια ξερεις εσυ...;-)

----------


## ioannav

Καλησπέρα,

Δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρη ότι θα μπορώ, θα το προσπαθήσω πάντως. Ιδίως αν γίνει λίγο πιο βόρεια αυτή τη φορά η συνάντηση...!
Ι.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρη ότι θα μπορώ, θα το προσπαθήσω πάντως. Ιδίως αν γίνει λίγο πιο βόρεια αυτή τη φορά η συνάντηση...!
> Ι.


όταν λές λίγο πιο Βόρεια που εννοείς δηλαδή ?

----------


## sonia24

> όταν λές λίγο πιο Βόρεια που εννοείς δηλαδή ?


 
απο την ηττα που εφαγα την τελευταια φορα, θα μου επιτρεψετε να επιφυλαχθω.... :Very Happy:

----------


## ioannav

> όταν λές λίγο πιο Βόρεια που εννοείς δηλαδή ?


Ψυχικό, Χαλάνδρι, Κηφισιά, Μαρούσι!! Επειδή όμως είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην τα καταφέρω έτσι κι αλλιώς, ας συνεννοηθείτε οι υπόλοιποι και θα κάνω το καλύτερο δυνατό  :Cool:  - βόρεια ή νότια!
Ι.

----------


## evridiki

> απο την ηττα που εφαγα την τελευταια φορα, θα μου επιτρεψετε να επιφυλαχθω....


αυτη την φορα δεν την γλιτωνεις παντως.... :Very Happy:  :Razz:  φιλακια

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Προσωρινά η σύναντηση μας ακυρώνεται.

----------


## sonia24

> αυτη την φορα δεν την γλιτωνεις παντως.... φιλακια


 
μηπως τελικα τη γλιτωσα;;;;; χαχαχαχα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> μηπως τελικα τη γλιτωσα;;;;; χαχαχαχα


Τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο τελικά  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Συναντίσεις κάνετε μόνο σε μαγαζιά? Δηλαδή δέν υπάρχει περίπτεωση να τα πούμε σαν παρέα στο λιμάνι? Με καμιά βόλτα απο Πέραμα?

----------


## efouskayak

> Συναντίσεις κάνετε μόνο σε μαγαζιά? Δηλαδή δέν υπάρχει περίπτεωση να τα πούμε σαν παρέα στο λιμάνι? Με καμιά βόλτα απο Πέραμα?


Οι ώρες που συνήθως συναντιόμαστε είναι ακριβώς μετά την δουλειά ή λίγο μετά οπότε όλοι είμαστε αρκετά κουρασμένοι για βόλτες και το ζητούμενο είναι να χαλαρώσουμε λιγάκι και να πούμε καμμία κουβέντα. 
Σε καμμία περίπτωση όμως δεν αποκλείετε να κανονιστεί κάποια βόλτα στο λιμάνι ή στο Πέραμα όπως λές αρκεί η πρόταση να γίνει δεκτή απο την πλειοψηφία . 

Προτάσεις κάνουμε όλοι εδώ και αναλόγως απο τον χρόνο που έχει ο καθένας είτε συμφωνεί είτε διαφωνεί και οι συναντήσεις είτε γίνονται είτε ακυρώνονται.

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Οι ώρες που συνήθως συναντιόμαστε είναι ακριβώς μετά την δουλειά ή λίγο μετά οπότε όλοι είμαστε αρκετά κουρασμένοι για βόλτες και το ζητούμενο είναι να χαλαρώσουμε λιγάκι και να πούμε καμμία κουβέντα. 
> Σε καμμία περίπτωση όμως δεν αποκλείετε να κανονιστεί κάποια βόλτα στο λιμάνι ή στο Πέραμα όπως λές αρκεί η πρόταση να γίνει δεκτή απο την πλειοψηφία . 
> 
> Προτάσεις κάνουμε όλοι εδώ και αναλόγως απο τον χρόνο που έχει ο καθένας είτε συμφωνεί είτε διαφωνεί και οι συναντήσεις είτε γίνονται είτε ακυρώνονται.


Συμφωνώ με τον Απόστολο για συνάντηση στο λιμάνι. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι μετά τη δουλειά. Μπορεί να είναι και μια Κυριακή πρωί ή μεσημέρι σαν περίπατος.

Ή επίσης μπορεί να γίνει και στη γνωστή καντίνα μετά το νέο μώλο Δραπετσώνας, πηγαίνοντας για Πειραιά, με θέα την είσοδο του λιμανιού...

----------


## efouskayak

Εγώ προσωπικά τα Σαββατοκύριακα φευγω απο την Αθήνα αλλα κάντε μια συγκεκριμένη πρόταση να δούμε κατα πόσον μπορεί ο κόσμος να έρθει και να κανονιστεί η συνάντηση.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Εγώ προσωπικά τα Σαββατοκύριακα φευγω απο την Αθήνα αλλα κάντε μια συγκεκριμένη πρόταση να δούμε κατα πόσον μπορεί ο κόσμος να έρθει και να κανονιστεί η συνάντηση.


θα συμφωνήσω με την efouskayak .
Περιμένουμε πρόταση  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Τι λέτε συνάντηση για την άλλη Κυριακή 04/11/07 στο λίμάνι του Πειραιά να πάμε και Πέραμα ακούω προτάσεις .

----------


## sonia24

> Τι λέτε συνάντηση για την άλλη Κυριακή 04/11/07 στο λίμάνι του Πειραιά να πάμε και Πέραμα ακούω προτάσεις .


Επιφυλασσομαι για καθε μου δικαιωμα...οχι οχι, θα λειπω εκτος Αθηνων.

----------


## lifesea

εαν ειναι νωρις  το μεσημερι ειμαι μεσα...

----------


## Apostolos

Λοιπόν, προτείνω την Κυριακή 3/11 να συναντιθουμε ολα τα καλά παιδιά, αγορια και κορίτσια (αν υπάρχουν) και να κάνουμε μία παρέα (μικρή ή μαγάλη) και να κάνουμε μία κρουαζιέρα στα νησια - στη Σαλαμίνα θέλω να πώ - με ένα καραβάκι απο τις κατευθίες του Πειραιά! Τι λέτε? απο ώρα προτείνω λίιιγο μετα το μεσημέρι που ο ήλιος αρχίζει να μπατάρει προς το Πέραμα και θα έχει και ωραίες λήψεις!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Λοιπόν, προτείνω την Κυριακή 3/11 να συναντιθουμε ολα τα καλά παιδιά, αγορια και κορίτσια (αν υπάρχουν) και να κάνουμε μία παρέα (μικρή ή μαγάλη) και να κάνουμε μία κρουαζιέρα στα νησια - στη Σαλαμίνα θέλω να πώ - με ένα καραβάκι απο τις κατευθίες του Πειραιά! Τι λέτε? απο ώρα προτείνω λίιιγο μετα το μεσημέρι που ο ήλιος αρχίζει να μπατάρει προς το Πέραμα και θα έχει και ωραίες λήψεις!


Εγώ είμαι οκ   :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Λοιπόν, προτείνω την Κυριακή 3/11 να συναντιθουμε ολα τα καλά παιδιά, αγορια και κορίτσια (αν υπάρχουν) και να κάνουμε μία παρέα (μικρή ή μαγάλη) και να κάνουμε μία κρουαζιέρα στα νησια - στη Σαλαμίνα θέλω να πώ - με ένα καραβάκι απο τις κατευθίες του Πειραιά! Τι λέτε? απο ώρα προτείνω λίιιγο μετα το μεσημέρι που ο ήλιος αρχίζει να μπατάρει προς το Πέραμα και θα έχει και ωραίες λήψεις!


Πολύ ωραία ιδέα .Αν είμαι Αθήνα είμαι μέσα ,μόνο που με την ναυτία τι θα κάνω .Ντραμαμινες θα υπάρχουν ?

----------


## Giorgos_D

Για τις 3 Νοεμβρίου (ημέρα Σάββατο) κανένα πρόβλημα. Για τις 4 (ημέρα Κυριακή) δεν μπορώ την ώρα που μπατάρει ο ήλιος. Μπορώ νωρίτερα. (εκτός αν αλλάξει κάτι)

----------


## lifesea

> Λοιπόν, προτείνω την Κυριακή 3/11 να συναντιθουμε ολα τα καλά παιδιά, αγορια και κορίτσια (αν υπάρχουν) και να κάνουμε μία παρέα (μικρή ή μαγάλη) και να κάνουμε μία κρουαζιέρα στα νησια - στη Σαλαμίνα θέλω να πώ - με ένα καραβάκι απο τις κατευθίες του Πειραιά! Τι λέτε? απο ώρα προτείνω λίιιγο μετα το μεσημέρι που ο ήλιος αρχίζει να μπατάρει προς το Πέραμα και θα έχει και ωραίες λήψεις!


*ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ 4/11/2007 και οχι (3/11/07)*

(για κρουαζιερα(Σαλαμινα) δεν θα μπορεσω ,εαν κανινιστει κατι αλλο ειμαι οκ)

----------


## mastrokostas

> *ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ 4/11/2007 και οχι (3/11/07)*
> 
> (για κρουαζιερα(Σαλαμινα) δεν θα μπορεσω ,εαν κανινιστει κατι αλλο ειμαι οκ)


Οκ Έφη , υπάρχουν οι παρακάτω επιλογές να διαλέξεις :

Α)Κρουαζιέρα στην καραϊβική με Ιταλό ξανθό σε σουίτα 
Β)Την Δευτέρα ψώνια στην Ερμού 
Γ)Το Σαββάτο το βράδυ στον Πλούταρχο 
Δ)Το Σαββάτο το βράδυ στον Βερτη 
Ε)Την Κυριακή το πρωί για πατσά στην λαχαναγορά,  

Κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε να μην αφήνουμε κανέναν παραπονούμενο .

----------


## lifesea

> Οκ Έφη , υπάρχουν οι παρακάτω επιλογές να διαλέξεις :
> 
> Α)Κρουαζιέρα στην καραϊβική με Ιταλό ξανθό σε σουίτα 
> Β)Την Δευτέρα ψώνια στην Ερμού 
> Γ)Το Σαββάτο το βράδυ στον Πλούταρχο 
> Δ)Το Σαββάτο το βράδυ στον Βερτη 
> Ε)Την Κυριακή το πρωί για πατσά στην λαχαναγορά,  
> 
> Κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε να μην αφήνουμε κανέναν παραπονούμενο .


καμια επιλογη...τα πραγματα ειναι απλα...καφεδακι στον Πειραια το μεσημερακι!

----------


## Petros

> Οκ Έφη , υπάρχουν οι παρακάτω επιλογές να διαλέξεις :
> 
> Α)Κρουαζιέρα στην καραϊβική με Ιταλό ξανθό σε σουίτα 
> Β)Την Δευτέρα ψώνια στην Ερμού 
> Γ)Το Σαββάτο το βράδυ στον Πλούταρχο 
> Δ)Το Σαββάτο το βράδυ στον Βερτη 
> Ε)Την Κυριακή το πρωί για πατσά στην λαχαναγορά, 
> 
> Κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε να μην αφήνουμε κανέναν παραπονούμενο .


Μπραβο ειδικα η Εφη με Πλουταρχο και Βερτη δε θα μεινει καθολου παραπονουμενη.

----------


## lifesea

> Μπραβο ειδικα η Εφη με Πλουταρχο και Βερτη δε θα μεινει καθολου παραπονουμενη.


εδω επεσες εξω....
και πληρωμενα να μου τα ειχαν ολα δεν θα πηγαινα.

----------


## mastrokostas

Έχω και σε Μάριο Φραγκουλη κάτι !

----------


## lifesea

> Έχω και σε Μάριο Φραγκουλη κάτι !


χαλαρωστε ουτε απο αυτο...
δεν γυρναμε ομως στο θεμα που ειναι η συναντηση?
γιατι μετα η Εφη θα μας κανει ban?

----------


## efouskayak

> χαλαρωστε ουτε απο αυτο...
> δεν γυρναμε ομως στο θεμα που ειναι η συναντηση?
> γιατι μετα η Εφη θα μας κανει ban?


Με Πλούταρχο και Βέρτη δεν έχει Ban...  :Razz:

----------


## lifesea

> Με Πλούταρχο και Βέρτη δεν έχει Ban...


χα χα χα χα χα χα χα
που ειπαμε οτι θα συναντηθουμε????

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Λοιπόν, προτείνω την Κυριακή 3/11 να συναντιθουμε ολα τα καλά παιδιά, αγορια και κορίτσια (αν υπάρχουν) και να κάνουμε μία παρέα (μικρή ή μαγάλη) και να κάνουμε μία κρουαζιέρα στα νησια - στη Σαλαμίνα θέλω να πώ - με ένα καραβάκι απο τις κατευθίες του Πειραιά! Τι λέτε? απο ώρα προτείνω λίιιγο μετα το μεσημέρι που ο ήλιος αρχίζει να μπατάρει προς το Πέραμα και θα έχει και ωραίες λήψεις!


OK ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ *ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 03/11/07* 
ΔΗΛΩΣΤΕ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗ .

----------


## Petros

Εγω μεσα εκτος απροοπτου, φυσικα.

----------


## Giorgos_D

To ίδιο και για μένα!!!

----------


## lifesea

me too...!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Sory για την ανακατοσουρα αλλα μήπως μπορουμε να το κάνουμε Κυριακη? κατα της 1500?

----------


## evridiki

Οριστε παλι ακριβη τοποθεσια και ωρα......

Εκτος απροοπτου θα ειμαι και εγω.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

Kyriaki gia mena einai ligo dyskolo.

----------


## Apostolos

Απ ότι φαίνετε μπορούμε και Κυριακή. ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ λοιπόν 4/11 στης 1500 συνάντηση στην πεζογέφυρα του ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟΥ στην πλευρά του λιμανιού! Μετά όλοι μαζί με το καραβάκι για Σαλαμίνα και ότι άλλο προκήψει  :Wink:  Φορτίστε κάμερες και μηχανές και σας περιμένουμε. Και απ' ότι κατάλαβα δέν γνωριζόμαστε και πολύ φατσικά αν έρθει και σας πεί κάποιος "είμαστε απο το meeting του nautilia.gr" μήν το παίξετε Κινέζος!  :Smile:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Κάνουμε Κυριακή το ταξιδάκι μας και αν θέλουμε πάμε το Σάββατο για καφέ για οσους δεν μπορούν Κυριακή τι λέτε ?

----------


## sonia24

> Κάνουμε Κυριακή το ταξιδάκι μας και αν θέλουμε πάμε το Σάββατο για καφέ για οσους δεν μπορούν Κυριακή τι λέτε ?


με καθε επιφυλαξη συμφωνω. Σε περιπτωση που μεινω εντος Αθηνων παντα.

----------


## evridiki

οκ...Εγω προτιμω τον καφε του Σαββατου....για την Κυριακη δεν το βλεπω....
Ισως καποια αλλη φορα....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> οκ...Εγω προτιμω τον καφε του Σαββατου....για την Κυριακη δεν το βλεπω....
> Ισως καποια αλλη φορα....


ωραία πείτε μέρος και ώρα που θα συναντηθούμε.
Για την Κυριακή *ισχύει κανονικά* απλά θα κάνουμε συνάντηση και Σάββατο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θυμίζω συνάντηση *ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ λοιπόν 4/11 στης 15:00* ραντεβού στην πεζογέφυρα του ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟΥ στην πλευρά του λιμανιού!

Δηλώστε συμμετόχη

----------


## Giorgos_D

Κάτω ή πάνω...?

Δηλώνω συμμετοχή!!!

----------


## Petros

Τι ωρα υπολογιζετε να ειμαστε πισω?

----------


## evridiki

Η Κυριακή ισχύει κανονικά.
Αλλα όποιος θέλει μπορεί να έρθει και το Σάββατο στο 29ο Διεθνές Ναυτικο Σαλονι, στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Ελληνικού, ωρα 15.30!

----------


## Apostolos

Ελπίζω μόνο μήν μπερδευτούμε

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Τι ωρα υπολογιζετε να ειμαστε πισω?


κατα τις 18:30

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Αυτο το Σαββατοκύριακο το nautilia.gr έχει προγραμματισεί δύο συναντήσεις :*
*1.Σάββατο 03/11/2007 ώρα 15:30*
Συνάντηση στο *29ο Διεθνές Ναυτικο Σαλονι*, στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Ελληνικού, ωρα 15.30! στην είσοδο της έκθεσης. 
Συνθηματικό συνάντηση του nautilia.gr. 

*2. ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 04/11/2007 ώρα 15:00*
Συνάντηση στην *πεζογέφυρα του ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟΥ* στην πλευρά του λιμανιού! (Πειραιάς) Μετά όλοι μαζί με το καραβάκι για Σαλαμίνα και ότι άλλο προκήψει.
Φορτίστε κάμερες και μηχανές και σας περιμένουμε. 
Συνθηματικό συνάντηση του nautilia.gr.

----------


## Petros

Κυριακη θα ειμαι στη συναντηση. Εχω μια υποχρεωση μονο να ειμαι στις 8 στο Θησειο και δεν θελω να σας περιορισω. Παντως πιστευω εχω αρκετο χρονο και το πολυ πολυ να σας αφησω πιο νωρις. (επειδη ξερω πως οι συναντησεις του ναυτιλια ειναι ευχαριστες κ ξεχνιομαστε να φυγουμε).

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί και στις δύο συναντήσεις  :Wink:

----------


## vas

και ελεγα να ερθω αλλα το χειμ. κυπελλο μου φαινεται ποιο ενδιαφερον...

----------


## ioannav

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα!!
Όπως φαίνεται, Κυριακή δεν μπορώ καθόλου και για αύριο... χλωμό. Υπάρχει, πάντως, μια μικρή πιθανότητα, αν τα καταφέρω, θα με δείτε μπροστά σας! Καλά να περάσετε, όσοι τελικά πάτε (σίγουρα θα είναι ωραία)!!!
Ι.

----------


## nektarios15

Για το Σάββατο 3/11/2007, είμαι μέσα. Θα ήθελα πολύ να σας γνωρίσω!

----------


## Apostolos

Μπορεί να μήν είχαμε πολύ συμετοχή αλλα περάσαμε υπάροχα! Ελπίζουμε σε κάτι καλύτερο σύντομα!!!! (το κρασάκι πάντος το χτυπήσαμε!)

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μια χαρά ήταν και χτές και σήμερα  :Wink:

----------


## nektarios15

Χθες πέρασα πολύ καλά, χάρηκα που γνώρισα ανθρώπους με την ίδια τρέλα που έχω (ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ!). Σήμερα, δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω. Ελπίζω να βρεθούμε σύντομα.

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Μπορεί να μήν είχαμε πολύ συμετοχή αλλα περάσαμε υπάροχα! Ελπίζουμε σε κάτι καλύτερο σύντομα!!!! (το κρασάκι πάντος το χτυπήσαμε!)


Μα.... για καφέ δεν πήγαμε....?  :Confused: 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Καπετάνιος

Αν και καινούριο μέλος ήθελα πολύ να έρθω. Τελικώς δεν τα κατάφερα  :Sad: . Στην επόμενη συνάντηση πάντως θα έρθω σίγουρα  :Wink: .

----------


## mastrokostas

Θα ερχόμουν και εγώ αλλά όταν λείπω από το σπίτι όλη την εβδομάδα, είναι λίγο δύσκολο να πω στην οικογένεια ότι θα την κοπανήσω πάλι . Είχα και κάτι επισκέψεις και δεν τα κατάφερα να έρθω .Απόστολε τα κρασάκια τα κοπανήσατε !Μπράβο! Κατέβηκα μια βόλτα στο Πειραιά με τον γιο μου ,και είδα ότι είχε αρκετά κρουαζιερόπλοια .

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Τι θα λέγατε για συνάντηση στον ΙΟΠ την Δευτέρα 26/05/2008 πρώτου καταλήξουμε εκεί θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε βόλτα στον Πειραιά για Φωτογραφίες.... ακούω προτάσεις  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Λογικά μέσα...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μία λύση είναι να συνάντηθούμε στις 19:00 στα λεμονάδικα στην γέφυρα απέναντι απο τον ηλεκτρικό  και στις 21:00 στον ΙΟΠ όπου εκεί θα συναντήσουμε τα μέλη μας που παρακολουθούν μαθήματα ιστιοπλοίας να μας διηγηθούν τις εμπειρίες τους....  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

κι εγω μεσα ειμαι

----------


## Apostolos

> Μία λύση είναι να συνάντηθούμε στις 19:00 στα λεμονάδικα


1900 θα έχουν φύγει όλα τα παπόρια! Οι νορμάλ φωτογραφόφιλοι ξεκινάνε απο της 1645 βγάζουν όλα τα cruiser που φευγουν στης 1700 εως 1730 και μετα πάνε μια απο Νεο Μώλο Κερατσινι και Πέραμα. Μετα πάμε και στος πανάδες να πιούμε καφε!
Εχω άδικο???

----------


## Leo

Εσείς δεν είστε παιδιά για υιοθεσία!! Ολονύκτια θα έιναι η συνάντηση?? Τι είστε εσείς ... απαπαα κακές συναναστροφές  :Razz: . Δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω!

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Εσείς δεν είστε παιδιά για υιοθεσία!! Ολονύκτια θα έιναι η συνάντηση?? Τι είστε εσείς ... απαπαα κακές συναναστροφές . Δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω!


 ΕΓΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΩ. ΜΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ.

----------


## evridiki

Μα εννοειται οτι θα ειμαι και εγω εκει...χανω τετοια συναντηση!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sonia24

> Μα εννοειται οτι θα ειμαι και εγω εκει...χανω τετοια συναντηση!!!


αμα ειναι η ευρυδικη θα ερθω και εγω... :Very Happy:  λιγο πιο μετα τις 9 ομως.

----------


## ioannav

> Μα εννοειται οτι θα ειμαι και εγω εκει...χανω τετοια συναντηση!!!


Ε, σαν fan club της Ευρυδίκης, θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι κι εγώ εκεί!!! Να ζηλέψουν οι υπόλοιποι!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> όπου εκεί θα συναντήσουμε τα μέλη μας που παρακολουθούν μαθήματα ιστιοπλοίας να μας διηγηθούν τις εμπειρίες τους....


Ποια μέλη μας παρακολουθούν μαθήματα ιστιοπλοΐας ?Αν είναι να μας πανε και καμιά βόλτα με κάνα optimist .

----------


## evridiki

:Razz:  ολοι σε ενα!!! η ανεση σε ολο το μεγαλειο της... "Οι μαθητές" της σχολης θα μας ενημερωσουν σχετικα....φυσικα θα κανουν την μεγαλη εμφανιση τους κατα τις 10 το βραδυ...εμεις απλα παμε νωριτερα για να προετοιμαστουμε ....ψυχολογικα!!!  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Λοιπόν κάνουμε συνάντηση στις *20:00* στον ΙΟΠ Ιστιοπλοικό στις *26/05/08* και κανονίζουμε μία άλλη μέρα συνάντηση για φωτογραφίες.

Περιμένω τις συμμετοχές σας ....

----------


## ioannav

Γεια σας!
θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω, δηλαδή θα το προσπαθήσω πάρααα πολύ σοβαρά!!!

----------


## sonia24

προσωπικα θα ερθω αλλα μετα τις 9 σιγουρα, την ωρα που θα πληρωνετε το λογαριασμο!  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> προσωπικα θα ερθω αλλα μετα τις 9 σιγουρα, την ωρα που θα πληρωνετε το λογαριασμο!


δεν το πες καλα!!!την ωρα που θα φευγουμε εμεις και θα πληρωνεις εσυ το λογαριασμο....... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

_Συνάντηση nautilia.gr Στις 26 Μαΐου ημέρα Δευτέρα 2008_ _και ωρα_ _8.00μ.μ._ 
_στο εντευκτήριο του Ι.Ο.Π. (Ιστιοπλοικός Όμιλος Πειραιά) στο ισόγειο, στο Μικρολίμανο._

IOP0.jpg



_Δηλώστε συμμετοχές εδώ ...._

----------


## evridiki

> Γεια σας!
> θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω, δηλαδή θα το προσπαθήσω πάρααα πολύ σοβαρά!!!


Εγω μεσα...
Ιωαννα αν ειναι περναω και σε περνω...μην ανησυχεις...μιλαμε...

φιλακια

----------


## ioannav

> Εγω μεσα...
> Ιωαννα αν ειναι περναω και σε περνω...μην ανησυχεις...μιλαμε...
> 
> φιλακια


Καλημέρα!!
Ωωωω!! Δέχομαι, δέχομαι  :Smile: 
(δεν είπα τζάμπα ότι είμαι fan club της Ευρυδίκης!!)
thanks  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Καλημέρα!!
> Ωωωω!! Δέχομαι, δέχομαι 
> (δεν είπα τζάμπα ότι είμαι fan club της Ευρυδίκης!!)
> thanks


 ΜΑ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ!!!!

----------


## sonia24

> δεν το πες καλα!!!την ωρα που θα φευγουμε εμεις και θα πληρωνεις εσυ το λογαριασμο.......


μονο να μου δειξετε το γκαρσονι για να ξερω ποιος εχει παρει παραγγελια!!!

----------


## evridiki

βλεπω μαζευομαστε αρκετοι... να κλεισω ειδικο τραπεζι να μας περιμενει?

----------


## sonia24

> βλεπω μαζευομαστε αρκετοι... να κλεισω ειδικο τραπεζι να μας περιμενει?


σε παρακαλω, μην ανακατευεσαι. αυτα τα αναλαμβανει ο Παναγιωτης.  :Wink: 
για να χωραμε ολοι!

----------


## navigation

90% μέσα και εγώ! Ε, να σας γνωρίσω πριν μπαρκάρω!!!!!

----------


## kingminos

θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω, αν και προτιμάω πρωινές και μεσημεριανές ώρες.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> _Συνάντηση nautilia.gr Στις 26 Μαΐου ημέρα Δευτέρα 2008_ _και ωρα_ _8.00μ.μ._ 
> _στο εντευκτήριο του Ι.Ο.Π. (Ιστιοπλοικός Όμιλος Πειραιά) στο ισόγειο, στο Μικρολίμανο._
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6675
> 
> 
> 
> _Δηλώστε συμμετοχές εδώ ...._


¶λλος για την συναντησή μας .....

----------


## Giorgos_D

Πολύ πιθανό να ερθω κι εγω αν και θα λειπω εκτος Αθηνων εκεινη την ημερα.

----------


## Trakman

Ρε παιδιά δεν κανονίζουμε καμιά φορά και καμιά συνάντηση στο άλλο μεγάλο λιμάνι της χώρας (Πάτρα) να χαζέψουμε μερικά από τα καλύτερα καράβια μας που βρίσκονται εδώ?!?!?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ρε παιδιά δεν κανονίζουμε καμιά φορά και καμιά συνάντηση στο άλλο μεγάλο λιμάνι της χώρας (Πάτρα) να χαζέψουμε μερικά από τα καλύτερα καράβια μας που βρίσκονται εδώ?!?!?


Καλησπέρα την επόμενη φορά θα αναλάβεις να μας οργανώσεις μία τέτοια συνάντηση.

----------


## HELLENIC EXPLORER

EIMAI MΕΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΩΡΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΕΤΕ....

----------


## BOATFINDER

kalhspera se oloys.sth synadhsh tha erthoyn kai 3 apo toys boatfinders.gr tha xaroyme! na ta poyme

----------


## STRATHGOS

παντως αν ειναι για αυριο ειμαι μεσα!!! αυριο θα παο πατρα για καφεδακι και θα περασο κια πτο superfast v για φωτο!!! :Smile:

----------


## Trakman

> Καλησπέρα την επόμενη φορά θα αναλάβεις να μας οργανώσεις μία τέτοια συνάντηση.



Να συνεννοηθούμε κάποια στιγμή όσοι είμαστε από Πάτρα να το κανονίσουμε! Καλές καραβολατρικές συζητήσεις για αύριο!!!

----------


## Trakman

Ουπς! Λάθος! Καλές καραβολατρικές συζητήσεις για *μεθαύριο*!!!

----------


## sabio

[quote=Nikos;80020]¶λλος για την συναντησή μας .....[/quot

Γεια σας γεια σας!! ειμαι και γω μέσα στην αυριανή συνάντηση! :Razz:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

_Συνάντηση _ 
_Στις 26 Μαΐου ημέρα Δευτέρα 2008_ _και ωρα_ _8.00μ.μ._ 
_Στο εντευκτήριο του Ι.Ο.Π._ 
_(Ιστιοπλοικός Όμιλος Πειραιά) στο ισόγειο, στο Μικρολίμανο._


IOP0.jpg

*Μέχρι τώρα συμμετοχές*
SABIOΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΟΣBOATFINDER.GR + 3 ΆτομαHELENIC EXPLORERGIORGOS_DKINGMINOSSONIA_24SCOUFGIANΕυρυδίκηIOANNAVBTHOMNAVIGATIONLEONIKOSΠαναγιώτηςApostolos
_Δηλώστε συμμετοχές εδώ ...._

----------


## Apostolos

Καλά δέν ντρέπεστε? Εμένα γιατί δεν με βάλατε στη λίστα? Εχω να πώ δυό λογάκα στον Kingminos Που μου θέλει να χαλάσει την Αριάδνη μου

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Καλά δέν ντρέπεστε? Εμένα γιατί δεν με βάλατε στη λίστα? Εχω να πώ δυό λογάκα στον Kingminos Που μου θέλει να χαλάσει την Αριάδνη μου


ok είσαι και εσύ στην λίστα, επλίζω την επόμενη φορά να έχουμε καταφέρει να φτιάξουμε μπλουζάκια ....

----------


## master

mallon 8a eimai kai gw ekei ektos aprooptou!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

_Συνάντηση _ 
_Στις 26 Μαΐου ημέρα Δευτέρα 2008_ _και ωρα_ _8.00μ.μ._ 
_Στο εντευκτήριο του Ι.Ο.Π._ 
_(Ιστιοπλοικός Όμιλος Πειραιά) στο ισόγειο, στο Μικρολίμανο._


IOP0.jpg

*Μέχρι τώρα συμμετοχές*
SABIOΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΟΣBOATFINDER.GR + 3 ¶τομαHELENIC EXPLORERGIORGOS_DKINGMINOSSONIA_24SCOUFGIANΕυρυδίκηIOANNAVBTHOMNAVIGATIONLEONIKOSΠαναγιώτηςApostolosmaster_Δηλώστε συμμετοχές εδώ ...._

----------


## manolis m.

mesa kai egw...valTe me MR. ADMIN

----------


## kingminos

Εγώ δεν δήλωσα συμμετοχή και απορώ πως είμαι γραμμένος στη λίστα όπως καταλαβαίνετε δεν θα καταφέρω να βρεθώ άυριο στο φάληρο.

----------


## nektarios15

Γεια σας, και εγώ μέσα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

_Συνάντηση _ 
_Στις 26 Μαΐου ημέρα Δευτέρα 2008_ _και ωρα_ _8.00μ.μ._ 
_Στο εντευκτήριο του Ι.Ο.Π._ 
_(Ιστιοπλοικός Όμιλος Πειραιά) στο ισόγειο, στο Μικρολίμανο._


IOP0.jpg

*Μέχρι τώρα συμμετοχές*
SABIOΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΟΣBOATFINDER.GR + 3 ΆτομαHELENIC EXPLORERGIORGOS_Dmanolis_mSONIA_24SCOUFGIANΕυρυδίκηIOANNAVBTHOMNAVIGATIONLEONIKOSΠαναγιώτηςApostolosmasterselenanaktarios_15alexNikosPetros_Δηλώστε συμμετοχές εδώ ...._[/quote]

----------


## evridiki

Μια μικρη αλλαγη ως προς τον χωρο....

Η συναντηση θα γινει στον Ιστιοπλοικο Ομιλο Πειραια στις 8.00μμ *ΑΛΛΑ* *στον οροφο.. στον prive χωρο των μελων του Ι.Ο.Π. (Δηλ. στο βαθος με θεα την θαλασσα!!!)*

*Εχουμε ενημερωσει οτι οποιος παει στο εστιατοριο και πει για το nautilia θα τον στειλουν στο πανω επιπεδο.*

*Ευχαριστω και ελπιζω να μην χαθουμε!!!!*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ωραία θα δούμε Live και τα μέλη μας που παρακολουθούν μαθήματα ιστιοπλοίας  :Very Happy:

----------


## evridiki

:Very Happy:  Ειμαστε 25 ατομα!!!! μεχρι στιγμης.....συμμετοχη μεγαλη!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ωραία θα δούμε Live και τα μέλη μας που παρακολουθούν μαθήματα ιστιοπλοίας


Θα κρεμαστεί ο κόσμος από τα παράθυρα να παρακολουθήσει το θέαμα ! Να ενημερώσουμε ότι βιντεοκάμερες απαγορεύονται .

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Θα κρεμαστεί ο κόσμος από τα παράθυρα να παρακολουθήσει το θέαμα ! Να ενημερώσουμε ότι βιντεοκάμερες απαγορεύονται .


Κρίμα γιατι εγώ είχα εξοπλίστεί

----------


## navigation

Kαι μιας και ήταν η πρώτη φορά που βρέθηκα σε συνάντηση ας γραφω τις εντυπώσεις μου.....
Μια ερώτηση θα κάνω μόνο και αυτή πιστευω οτι σημένει πολλά...
Πότε είναι η επόμενη συνάντηση???Ελπίζω πολύ συντομα!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Kαι μιας και ήταν η πρώτη φορά που βρέθηκα σε συνάντηση ας γραφω τις εντυπώσεις μου.....
> Μια ερώτηση θα κάνω μόνο και αυτή πιστευω οτι σημένει πολλά...
> Πότε είναι η επόμενη συνάντηση???Ελπίζω πολύ συντομα!!!!


Η επόμενη συνάντηση θα είναι στην Ραφήνα να δούμε εκεί τους φίλους μας  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

μαλλον για Νεα Μακρη θα ελεγα,να την αραξουμε στο La Costa,που εχει και απλα διπλα στη θαλασσα.........Βολευονται και οι Αθηναιοι αλλα και τα 
παιδια απο τη Ραφηνα

----------


## Giorgos_D

Όπως ειχα γράψει, χθες ημουν εκτός Αθηνών, και την ώρα της συνάντησης δεν ειχα επιστρεψει... Αν και πήρα τηλέφωνο το Νίκο να τον ενημερώσω, δεν το απαντούσε...Πράγμα που σημαινει οτι περνάγατε καλά...  :Wink: 

Αλήθεια.... ποια μέλη του nautilia.gr κάνουν μαθήματα ιστιοπλοΐας...?

----------


## mastrokostas

> Αλήθεια.... ποια μέλη του nautilia.gr κάνουν μαθήματα ιστιοπλοΐας...?


Κάποιοι VIP !

----------


## scoufgian

> Αν και πήρα τηλέφωνο το Νίκο να τον ενημερώσω, δεν το απαντούσε


αμα ελειπα σιγα μην εχανα το χρονο μου να τον ενημερωσω.........:mrgreen::mrgreen:αληθεια στις ποσες απουσιες κοβομαστε?:mrgreen:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Αν ανανεώνονται οι απουσίες κάθε χρόνο, τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.... :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Αν ανανεώνονται οι απουσίες κάθε χρόνο, τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα....


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## ioannav

> Kαι μιας και ήταν η πρώτη φορά που βρέθηκα σε συνάντηση ας γραφω τις εντυπώσεις μου.....
> Μια ερώτηση θα κάνω μόνο και αυτή πιστευω οτι σημένει πολλά...
> Πότε είναι η επόμενη συνάντηση???Ελπίζω πολύ συντομα!!!!


Πράγματι, ήταν πολύ καλά!! Βέβαια, σήμερα νοιώθω κάποιες επιπτώσεις... χμμμ... (η ηλικία φταίει...)... αλλά χαλάλι  :Very Happy: 

Και στην επόμενη!!

----------


## sonia24

> Πράγματι, ήταν πολύ καλά!! 
> 
> Και στην επόμενη!!


στην επομενη κερναω εγω... :Very Happy:

----------


## evridiki

ναι..ναι...που ηρθες αλλα δεν σε ειδαμε!!!

Σονια για σενα το λεω!!!

La Costa ειναι τελεια!!!

καλη σας μερα σε ολους!

----------


## evridiki

> Kαι μιας και ήταν η πρώτη φορά που βρέθηκα σε συνάντηση ας γραφω τις εντυπώσεις μου.....
> Μια ερώτηση θα κάνω μόνο και αυτή πιστευω οτι σημένει πολλά...
> Πότε είναι η επόμενη συνάντηση???Ελπίζω πολύ συντομα!!!!


χαρηκαμε παρα πολυ για την γνωριμια!

----------


## evridiki

> kalhspera se oloys.sth synadhsh tha erthoyn kai 3 apo toys boatfinders.gr tha xaroyme! na ta poyme


εσυ που ησουν?

----------


## sabio

Αν και εκατσα λιγο στην παρεα, περασα και γω πολυ καλα!! Και απ οτι κατάλαβα το διασκεδάσατε για τα καλά.. Χάρηκα πολυ που σας γνωρισα! 
Ραντεβού λοιπόν στην επόμενη συνάντηση..αλλα και στην ΤΖΙΑ  :Razz: 


Φιλικά,

Σάββας

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Αν και πήρα τηλέφωνο το Νίκο να τον ενημερώσω, δεν το απαντούσε


Το μεσημερι ανακάλυψα πως τελικά δεν έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο το Νίκο χτες, αλλά τον αριθμό που ήταν κάτω από του Νίκου στον κατάλογο του κινητού μου, από λάθος μου γιατι εκεινη την ώρα οδηγουσα (αλλά φορούσα hands free  :Wink: ). Για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε....

----------


## mastrokostas

> Το μεσημερι ανακάλυψα πως τελικά δεν έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο το Νίκο χτες, αλλά τον αριθμό που ήταν κάτω από του Νίκου στον κατάλογο του κινητού μου, από λάθος μου γιατι εκεινη την ώρα οδηγουσα (αλλά φορούσα hands free ). Για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε....


Το αυτοκίνητο που οδηγούσες τουλάχιστον ήταν δικό σου ?

----------


## scoufgian

> Το αυτοκίνητο που οδηγούσες τουλάχιστον ήταν δικό σου ?


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## sonia24

[quote=ευρυδικη;80649]ναι..ναι...που ηρθες αλλα δεν σε ειδαμε!!!

Σονια για σενα το λεω!!!

quote]

τελευταια στιγμη ειδα οτι δε με εβγαζε το μπατζετ μου...που να βρω να πληρωσω για 25 ατομα;;;;;; :Cool:

----------


## scoufgian

> τελευταια στιγμη ειδα οτι δε με εβγαζε το μπατζετ μου...που να βρω να πληρωσω για 25 ατομα;;;;;;


απ οτι ακουσα δεχοντουσαν και ακαλυπτες επιταγες............:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## evridiki

Τα παντα περνανε!!

Προσοχη σε καποιους οταν οδηγουνε!!!  :Wink:  :Very Happy: 
Θα τα πουμε απο εβδομαδα...εκτος αν βρισκεται κανενας στην Κυπρο τωρα που θα κατεβω!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Θα τα πουμε απο εβδομαδα...εκτος αν βρισκεται κανενας στην Κυπρο τωρα που θα κατεβω!!!


λοιπον μιας και κατεβαινεις κατω και δεχεσαι παραγγελιες θελω ενα κιλο χαλουμι...........απο το καλο ξερεις............:mrgreen:

----------


## Κουμπαρος

> Τα παντα περνανε!!
> 
> Προσοχη σε καποιους οταν οδηγουνε!!! 
> Θα τα πουμε απο εβδομαδα...εκτος αν βρισκεται κανενας στην Κυπρο τωρα που θα κατεβω!!!


 
Με φώναξε κανείς;

----------


## evridiki

> Με φώναξε κανείς;


Εισαι κατω?

----------


## Κουμπαρος

> Εισαι κατω?


 
Μόνιμος κάτοικος, γέννημα, θρέμα!

----------


## evridiki

> Μόνιμος κάτοικος, γέννημα, θρέμα!


Θελω καποιες πληροφοριες...σου εχω στειλει pm

----------


## ChiefMate

Paidia ti tha legate gia mia omadiki episkepsi sta Poseidwnia??????

----------


## evridiki

Γιατι οχι?

----------


## ioannav

> Paidia ti tha legate gia mia omadiki episkepsi sta Poseidwnia??????


Το σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ, αλλά οι ώρες είναι λίγο άβολες... Για τι ώρα και πότε λες / λέτε;

----------


## manolis m.

poli kalli idea....vreite proskliseis...egw prwsopika exw..kai pame...

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Το αυτοκίνητο που οδηγούσες τουλάχιστον ήταν δικό σου ?


Δικό μου ήταν.... Αυτό δεν το μπερδεύω... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ο λόγος που μπερδεψα το τηλέφωνο ήταν επειδή ήμουν αφοσιωμένος στην οδήγηση.... :Cool:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Δικό μου ήταν.... Αυτό δεν το μπερδεύω...
> 
> Ο λόγος που μπερδεψα το τηλέφωνο ήταν επειδή ήμουν αφοσιωμένος στην οδήγηση....


Γιωργαρε ,μια Ferrari και εγώ δύσκολα θα την μπέρδευα   !

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Γιωργαρε ,μια Ferrari και εγώ δύσκολα θα την μπέρδευα !


Ωχ... Γιατί κάνεις αποκαλύψεις....??? Σε μπελάδες με βάζεις...

----------


## ChiefMate

> poli kalli idea....vreite proskliseis...egw prwsopika exw..kai pame...


K egw exw!So...Triti nomizw pws einai kala!

----------


## Apostolos

Και εγώ μέσα. Απο την 2 το μεσημέρι μέχρι και το κλείσιμο! Θα φέρω βαλίτσα τρόλευ για το υλικό που θα πάρω!

----------

